# New L1 not heating



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

So I just received my L1. Followed the manual removing the red clip, turning it off and on a few times to fill the boiler etc. Everything was going fine

Next the red light came on to indicate it was heating..... and nothing

Not heating at all. I've emailed them and left a post on their forums but I'm impatient.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm no electrician but should that clip be bare like that?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@coffeechap

Also drop Reiss an email with the pic on - he will respond super quick ( but please allow for the time difference )


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It's about 5am in NZ so Reiss is probably in bed.

try Skyping or Facetimeing him in a few hours.

Frustrating I know but worth the wait


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you try resetting the fuse as suggested to you on the Londinium forum?

It's hard to say if there should be an additional connector on that spade, do you see a loose one anywhere?


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes there is a loose one right next to it, but I have tried connecting it and still nothing. I take it the button for the fuse is the small bit sticking out, but it doesn't budge


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If that's the heating element , which it looks like , it missing the neutral wire assuming the 'trip' is switching the phase conductor .

may have just fallen off in transit


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Can't help, but In my experience Reiss is not off line much and will be in touch pretty quick

Keep a close eye on the Londinium forum

You can expect first class attention from him


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

your looking at the bottom of the heating element, the white thing with the little button is the limit stat, the other 2 terminals are the heating element connectors. One of which is not connected. As loose one you found doesn't seem to make it heat and you tried pressing in the little button, then it's possible some of the connectors have been wrongly connected at the factory and you need to swap some wires over.

the limit stats are usually wired one end to neutral and the other end to the heating element, so that if it trips it breaks the electrical connection. I can't see clearly from the photo what wired go to what, or the wire going to the loose connector (well i can't even see the loose connector).


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Should be a blue wire on that terminal , just looked at mine couldn't get a clear photo
View attachment 18727


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Where abouts are you located ?


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeh the blue wire was the loose one, but even after connecting it I get zip. I'm in somerset, chard


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not a million miles away from coffee chap if it came to it. Hope by now, though, you have heard from Reiss and your're heating up.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Not yet. Still a bit early in NZ I guess. Awaiting a reply from Reiss


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got off skype with Reiss. Nothing we could fix easily, but he thinks its a loose connection. Either way I'm fortunate to have a mechanical/electrical engineer of a father so I just have to wait from him to get home


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Waddy said:


> Just got off skype with Reiss. Nothing we could fix easily, but he thinks its a loose connection. Either way I'm fortunate to have a mechanical/electrical engineer of a father so I just have to wait from him to get home


And ask of you're going to put the kettle on?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you get this fixed in the end?


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Turns out the thermo fuse was faulty. Think there is a problem with the button on it not connecting the 2 terminals. Might crack it open out of curiosity when the new one comes which should arrive tomorrow. Feels like there is a spring or something missing as it just wobbles around the socked with no bounce back. Anyways, not long before it is working all being well! Shall give you all an update tomorrow


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Argh, how annoying! I'm particularly impatient so feel your pain.

Fingers crossed it all gets sorted tomorrow and you are making tasty espresso in no time.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

So the initial problem is fixed. turns out the screw had been severed from the thermofuse, lodging it in the thread. Probably overtightened in the factory until it fractured.

Now its on, I'm encountering a few issues that hopefully can easily get resolved

I'm getting very low volume shots. The lever isn't catching until it's almost vertical, resulting in low volume and a very watery puck. I usually get a great shot upon initial startup but every shot after that results in this. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Waddy said:


> So the initial problem is fixed. turns out the screw had been severed from the thermofuse, lodging it in the thread. Probably overtightened in the factory until it fractured.
> 
> Now its on, I'm encountering a few issues that hopefully can easily get resolved
> 
> ...


piston needs greased? Pretty common. @thesystemickid is an expert


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Just put more grease on it but can add more. Must admit it's not feeling as smooth as I would like. Will let it cool down and add more. Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

cannot find the blog but this is useful

http://www.home-barista.com/levers/owner-experience-with-londinium-i-t23770-970.html

don't over tighten the 4 group head bolts, just about finger tight!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I had this problem when I first got mine and it was too much grease. It had got into the shower screen and was blocking the holes

Take off the screen and have a look


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

How are you getting along waddy ?


----------

